# P20E4 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor CEL



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Not bad.....


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Now that's some timing! 61k miles with no CEL, but post about it and less than 12 hrs later you get one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> Now that's some timing! 61k miles with no CEL, but post about it and less than 12 hrs later you get one.


Yeah, you're not kidding. Now if I can only figure out exactly what code that guy read to me. I googled it and can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So I talked to a Chevy dealer and they said the code is actually P024E. Advance Auto Parts read the code to me wrong.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mods, can you please update my subject to reflect P024E


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Timing does suck, didn't your vehicle just come home from a couple of wheel bearing replacements. would have been nice if it would have done it a little bit sooner. LOL


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

msav said:


> Timing does suck, didn't your vehicle just come home from a couple of wheel bearing replacements. would have been nice if it would have done it a little bit sooner. LOL


Yes it sure did. Hopefully it's done acting up for at least the next 61K miles. Everything I own with an engine including my lawn mower must be upset with me as they are all acting up lol


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

With all the sensors on this car, I'm sure everyone who owns one will eventually end up with a CEL. Hopefully it's a minor (cheap) fix for you. Keep us in the loop!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The nice thing is once we get some precedence, many of these sensor replacements should be pretty straight-forward for the diy'er I would think looking around underneath and around the engine bay, it's more knowing what does what at this point.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Where is this sensor located? Get any prices on a replacement yet?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Where is this sensor located? Get any prices on a replacement yet?


I haven't been under the car on this particular issue. Since this is still covered by my powertrain/emissions warranty, I am going to let the dealer sort it out. I have an appt Friday for diag, then the following Friday for repair. From brief discussion with the dealer, it seems as if there are 2 or 3 such sensors.

Car is running fine by the way.


----------



## millisa (Jul 8, 2014)

Do you mind sharing how long it took for the dealership to resolve the issue? (hopefully it did get resolved).

I believe I'm looking at the same error code after getting a CEL (it was actually *P20E4*, Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor, I'm guessing the numbers got transposed in your post?) on my 2014 CTD. Only had 3750 miles on it after 3 months when it threw it the first time and stopped remote starting. It cleared on its own 4 days later . . . while I was driving to the dealership to have them check it. At least it was still there in the onboard for them to pull but I'm not entirely convinced that they believed me. They kept it for a couple days before deciding it was a 'false positive'. No fix (and no charge; but at least I got my tinting done while it was there). A few days later the CTD shut off immediately on a remote start. CEL is back with the same P20E4 code. Same tank of fuel, 160 miles later. I dropped it back at the dealership again, rolling the 4k mile mark on the way, this time the light obligingly stayed on until they opened (why do these lights only come on in the late afternoon on Friday, or Saturday on a 3 day weekend?). They called at 5ish to say they had no idea what the error was about and that they'd need to talk with GM about it. . . No estimate on when I'd be seeing my little rumbly vehicle again.
They've set me up with a 2014 cruze as a loaner . . . but it is the lowest end, no feature, gas model (words in a forum cannot convey my pain). On the loaner there was a _single digit in the mpg display_ and lots of the time when it was 2 digits, there was a '_1_' in the tens place; I found it all very disturbing. Almost as disturbing as only getting to drive the CTD for 4k miles in 3 months.

What'd they end up doing to get yours fixed and how long did it take them? (and if there's any extra info you can recollect that I might pass on to them, I'm all ears!)

Edit: Just saw your other post where you said they replaced the sensor under emissions warranty (I wasn't worried about that since I had such a low mileage); since I also didn't see any performance issue and that it did reset on its own I'm guessing I got a sensor from the same faulty/erratic batch that you got (hopefully).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

millisa said:


> Do you mind sharing how long it took for the dealership to resolve the issue? (hopefully it did get resolved).
> 
> I believe I'm looking at the same error code after getting a CEL (it was actually *P20E4*, Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor, I'm guessing the numbers got transposed in your post?) on my 2014 CTD. Only had 3750 miles on it after 3 months when it threw it the first time and stopped remote starting. It cleared on its own 4 days later . . . while I was driving to the dealership to have them check it. At least it was still there in the onboard for them to pull but I'm not entirely convinced that they believed me. They kept it for a couple days before deciding it was a 'false positive'. No fix (and no charge; but at least I got my tinting done while it was there). A few days later the CTD shut off immediately on a remote start. CEL is back with the same P20E4 code. Same tank of fuel, 160 miles later. I dropped it back at the dealership again, rolling the 4k mile mark on the way, this time the light obligingly stayed on until they opened (why do these lights only come on in the late afternoon on Friday, or Saturday on a 3 day weekend?). They called at 5ish to say they had no idea what the error was about and that they'd need to talk with GM about it. . . No estimate on when I'd be seeing my little rumbly vehicle again.
> They've set me up with a 2014 cruze as a loaner . . . but it is the lowest end, no feature, gas model (words in a forum cannot convey my pain). On the loaner there was a _single digit in the mpg display_ and lots of the time when it was 2 digits, there was a '_1_' in the tens place; I found it all very disturbing. Almost as disturbing as only getting to drive the CTD for 4k miles in 3 months.
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum. I tried to get a mod to change the title since I couldn't, but yes it's the same code. My dealership was able to diagnose and fix the problem in a couple days. I drive it about 1000 miles with the CEL and it never cleared on its own. The longest part was waiting for the sensor to come in, I think it took a couple days. I've had no issues at all in the 11K miles since then. I have one of the first CTD's off the line, produced in May of '13. Do you know when yours was made?


----------



## millisa (Jul 8, 2014)

diesel said:


> My dealership was able to diagnose and fix the problem in a couple days. ...I've had no issues at all in the 11K miles since then.


This is reassuring.



diesel said:


> I have one of the first CTD's off the line, produced in May of '13. Do you know when yours was made?


I don't actually know. The earliest date I find in my docs is the Dealer taking delivery and inspect in December. The sequence number on the vin is pretty high, too, so it's probably not from anywhere near your run. Still worth noting here I guess; maybe one out of ever 50k of those sensors is bad. I'll update when I get mine back with what they say.

Thanks for the info on timeframes; I'm feeling good I may not have to go the weekend without my ctd.


----------



## millisa (Jul 8, 2014)

Got my CTD back after 2 days at the Dealer. Hooray!

Took them a couple days, but they ended up replacing the "#2 EXHAUST TEMPERATURE SENSOR"
No CEL now, vehicle autostarts, and drives just like it did before.
They mentioned both the P20E4 and P20E2 sensors being tested. This sentence was minorly interesting just for the doc reference: "CHECKED FREEZE FRAME RECORDS AND TESTED EGT SENSORS PER DOC# 2967467. CHECKED WIRING AND SENSOR VALUES. FOUND #2 EGT SENSOR READING OUT OF SPECIFICATIONS." It's likely internal only; I don't find it out on the net.
The parts section listed:
1 55581035 F- (S) SENSOR (#22 in the illustration on that page)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

millisa said:


> Got my CTD back after 2 days at the Dealer. Hooray!
> 
> Took them a couple days, but they ended up replacing the "#2 EXHAUST TEMPERATURE SENSOR"
> No CEL now, vehicle autostarts, and drives just like it did before.
> ...


Interesting that the #2 sensor was the one that went bad for both of us. I wonder if the other sensors are the same part #


----------



## acanesse (Dec 10, 2015)

millisa said:


> Got my CTD back after 2 days at the Dealer. Hooray!
> 
> Took them a couple days, but they ended up replacing the "#2 EXHAUST TEMPERATURE SENSOR"
> No CEL now, vehicle autostarts, and drives just like it did before.
> ...


Millisa how much was everything and was it covered under warranty?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

acanesse said:


> Millisa how much was everything and was it covered under warranty?


It was under emissions warranty at 62K miles. I posted my RO over on the technical forum.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm getting this same code plus 2 more exhaust gas temperature codes right now. Sitting at 60,500 miles in a 2014. What is the emissions warranty I've seen mentioned? Am I covered?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> I'm getting this same code plus 2 more exhaust gas temperature codes right now. Sitting at 60,500 miles in a 2014. What is the emissions warranty I've seen mentioned? Am I covered?


It depends on exactly what they find wrong. Check your owner's manual warranty info. Or, you could pay dealer to diag, and they will tell you if covered under warranty. The code I had says one of the sensors is bad, but there are diag steps to determine which one is actually bad.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the response! I'm getting P2428- Exhaust gas temperature too high bank 1. P2080- Exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit range/performance bank 1 sensor 1. P20E2- Exhaust gas temperature sensor 1/2 correlation bank 1. I guess I'll take it to the dealer. I'm not sure what to make of these codes. Am really hoping it's covered under the 8 year 80,000 mile emissions warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> Thanks for the response! I'm getting P2428- Exhaust gas temperature too high bank 1. P2080- Exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit range/performance bank 1 sensor 1. P20E2- Exhaust gas temperature sensor 1/2 correlation bank 1. I guess I'll take it to the dealer. I'm not sure what to make of these codes. Am really hoping it's covered under the 8 year 80,000 mile emissions warranty.


Good luck and keep us posted. Yours seems to point more to sensor 1, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Forgot to let you guys know how this turned out. Luckily the codes were covered under the emissions warranty. They did the NOx emissions recall work while it was there. Next question for you guys, I used your average around 50 mpg on the highway running around 60-65 mph but since the CEL showed up I've been averaging around 35. I hoped that it was due to the CEL having something thrown off, but since getting it back I'm still right at 35 mpg. Any clue why? 15 mpgs is a lot to lose.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> Forgot to let you guys know how this turned out. Luckily the codes were covered under the emissions warranty. They did the NOx emissions recall work while it was there. Next question for you guys, I used your average around 50 mpg on the highway running around 60-65 mph but since the CEL showed up I've been averaging around 35. I hoped that it was due to the CEL having something thrown off, but since getting it back I'm still right at 35 mpg. Any clue why? 15 mpgs is a lot to lose.


There was no change in MPG before or after my P20E4 or my recall work. Someone posted a decreased MPG thread not too long ago. You may find some more relevant info there.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

My car had the MPG reset to baseline as a result of the recall/upgrade. Check and see what setting you have the MPG programmed at - 25 mi. - 50 mi., etc. That was also changed after mine was done.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

I believe I jumped the gun a little bit. I must have been in a regen cycle because I put about 100 miles on it since the post and am back to my normal mpg. I have GOT to get a scanguage.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Most likely your sensors are tired. EGT and O2 sensors usually go out @50000 miles or higher. I've got 65000 miles and have changed EGT sensors #1 and 3 already


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Does anyone know the best deal running on a scanguage? Thanks


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

diesel said:


> Well I spoke too soon earlier today. I do, in fact, have my first CEL at 61K miles. Took it to Advance Auto Parts and they said the code and definition was what's in the title of the post. I knew it would be a CEL when I remote started it and it shut down right away. It ran a little bit oddly when cold, but once warmed up it ran fine. Will probably get it addressed soon, but will probably drive for a few days as is.


I would think that would be covered under the emissions warranty of 80K. Might want to check with the dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> Does anyone know the best deal running on a scanguage? Thanks


One of the members of Cruzetalk posted one for sale in the classifieds, but not sure if he still has it. Otherwise, i think they still give $25 off if you call them and mention Cruzetalk. There's a thread about it around here somewhere. 



JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> I would think that would be covered under the emissions warranty of 80K. Might want to check with the dealer.


Yes, it was covered under emissions warranty.


----------



## parrish2014CruzeDiesel (Apr 6, 2017)

diesel said:


> One of the members of Cruzetalk posted one for sale in the classifieds, but not sure if he still has it. Otherwise, i think they still give $25 off if you call them and mention Cruzetalk. There's a thread about it around here somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was covered under emissions warranty.


I have a CEL that is throwing a P20E4 EGT sensor 2 on my 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. Took it to my dealer and they are saying that I am not covered under warranty. Called another dealer and they told me that they can only give me an answer if I take it in. Called Chevy Customer Care and they couldn't find anything (in the small amount of time that they looked) stating that I am covered...

Can someone provide a link to the emissions warranty that clearly shows that this is covered? I can only find a breakdown of the 2017 warranty coverage on Chevy's website and I'm having a heck of a time with the runaround I'm getting from Chevy.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

parrish2014CruzeDiesel said:


> I have a CEL that is throwing a P20E4 EGT sensor 2 on my 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. Took it to my dealer and they are saying that I am not covered under warranty. Called another dealer and they told me that they can only give me an answer if I take it in. Called Chevy Customer Care and they couldn't find anything (in the small amount of time that they looked) stating that I am covered...
> 
> Can someone provide a link to the emissions warranty that clearly shows that this is covered? I can only find a breakdown of the 2017 warranty coverage on Chevy's website and I'm having a heck of a time with the runaround I'm getting from Chevy.


youre past the 3/36,000 warranty?

sensors arent incl in the 8/80 emission warrany


----------



## parrish2014CruzeDiesel (Apr 6, 2017)

boraz said:


> youre past the 3/36,000 warranty?
> 
> sensors arent incl in the 8/80 emission warrany


I am sitting at 51k,so yes I am over the 3/36 warranty. More or less jumping onto this thread because it sounds like the originator got the same issue dealt with under warranty sitting right around the same mileage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

parrish2014CruzeDiesel said:


> I am sitting at 51k,so yes I am over the 3/36 warranty. More or less jumping onto this thread because it sounds like the originator got the same issue dealt with under warranty sitting right around the same mileage.


Others with the same issue were denied. I am not sure how my dealership managed to cover it. I just looked at my RO and it doesn't really specify which warranty they used. I was surprised when there was no charge. This dates back to May of 2014.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

I had this same code thrown on my 2014. Waited one week to see if it would go away and it did not. Took it to a dealer in Bradley,illinois to see if it was covered under warranty and was told only catalitic converters and mufflers were covered being the car has 41k on it. They told me it would cost $ 134.99 to diagnose the problem. **** NO!!! Took it to an independent repair shop that i have used over the last 40 years and they scaned the code, Number 2 sensor was reading about 50 degrees colder than number 1 and 3.( There are at least 3 EGT sensors) He recomended changing the sensor out, so i made and appointment for the following Tuesday morning. I normally drive this car very easy with mpg in mind, BUT, this last week after work i have been in a hurry to get to my my sons rental house after work to help him paint it too get it rented by May 1st. So my trip is west on a 30 mile part of Interstate 80 at speeds of between 75 and 80 mph at 3pm to beat the rush hour chaos that starts about 3.30. Well low and behold that service engine light is GONE. Went away with some spirited driving on its own, for now. Will have to wait and see,I guess.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Unreal. I was one of the first to get the new ECU reprogram about a year back now and the car ran like a champ. 2 weeks ago, I went in for an oil change and had them do the second recall because I guess the previous recall reprogram was still causing issues for people. This morning when I started the car up, I was greeted with a CEL (my first one in maybe over a year). It's the P20E4 code. I have no idea if it's reprogram related, or if the sensor just decided it was tired of life. Anyway, now I'm off to the shop (phone call first) to get this figured out. I'm currently at 79,800 miles! That's cutting it very close to the emissions warranty and by the time I get it into the shop, I very well may be over 80. Was this an in and out fix, or should I plan on not having my car for awhile?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I think people are getting mixed results on whether that sensor falls under emissions warranty. The actual part swap takes literally 5 minutes, so I'd hope they don't have the car long, unless the warranty requires them to do diagnosis beyond the code. If it comes back as non-warranty, it's only a $45 part on RockAuto ($68 list price) and you just reach between the radiator and engine with a wrench, swap the sensor, plug it in on the other end, and you're done.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

SES light came back on so I have the # 2 EGT sensor on order from ROCK AUTO. Can not live without the auto-start.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Is that ACDELCO 55581035?


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

Im having the same P20E4 code along with a few other Exhaust sensor codes. I was able to find that the Dorman 904-782 is also a replacement part for the 55581035. And yes the 55581035 is the AC Delco part number. 

I know this is an old post but the part number might be helpful for someone.


----------



## Wrsmsgt (3 mo ago)

My 2014 Cruze 2 L diesel had the CEL come on with Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor fault. Running on live feed the temperature on the sensors read 300+. After disconnecting and reconnecting the sensor electrical connection and clearing the code the CEL has remained off


----------

